

Anti-pattern - ccarpenterg
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-pattern

======
wmil
The Database-as-IPC isn't that evil... If you're using PHP there are worse
options.

------
lionhearted
I almost clicked back because the summary at the top wasn't so interesting,
but glad I scrolled down. There's a list of anti-patterns there that is
interesting:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-pattern#Known_anti-
pattern...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-pattern#Known_anti-patterns)

